

Back of the Envelope [Physics] Problems - lmarinho
http://ajp.dickinson.edu/Readers/backEnv.html

======
pm90
Ed Purcell is probably one of the least famous but amazing expositor of
Physics that I have come across. His book on electricity and magnetism (part
of Berkeley Physics Course) is one of the best introductions to the topic (but
again not very well known) Edit: Linking to the amazon page of the US edition,
which seems to be out of print([http://www.amazon.com/Electricity-Magnetism-
Berkeley-Physics...](http://www.amazon.com/Electricity-Magnetism-Berkeley-
Physics-Course/dp/0070049084/ref=pd_sim_b_6))

~~~
jamessb
He also gave the classic talk "Life at Low Reynolds Number":
[http://brodylab.eng.uci.edu/~jpbrody/reynolds/lowpurcell.htm...](http://brodylab.eng.uci.edu/~jpbrody/reynolds/lowpurcell.html)

~~~
Drbble
> I got into this through the work of a former colleague of mine at Harvard,
> Howard Berg. Berg got his Ph.D. with [Nobel Prize winner] Norman Ramsey

Norman Ramsey is also the name of a much younger yet contemporaneous Harvard
professor of Computer Science (and a very prolific Stackoverflow answerer).
(He is now at Tufts) I wonder how his name affected his career.

<http://www.google.com/search?q=norman+ramsey>

------
brg
Has anyone attempted to recreate the original Fermi problem? Fermi was in a
bunker during the first nuclear test, and approximated the power by measuring
the displacement of paper shreds due to the shock wave.

------
VMG
Also this: [http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/people/leino/puzzles....](http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/people/leino/puzzles.html)

Does anyone know of any good books with these kinds of problems?

